# Chevy 2500 Hd



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello All,
'Thanks for all the helpful hints, which has led us to buy the 05 Chevy 2500 with 4:10 and 6.0 engine. We haven't hooked it up yet, but you can tell the truck is ready to pull and drink the gas. Jim, don't be jealous until I tell you how my gas consuption really is. I hope it's not too bad. thirsty thirst---

On another thought, has anyone hooked up a brake controller? I think we can hook the one that was in our Dodge, due to the fact I simply unhooked from the unit. I made need to change the connector but it looks easy. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Jacko


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

The plug and play adapter should be in the glove box......You can then wire the controller accordingly.

With that said.....

I don't know what kind of controller you have, but I would consider installing a now one. They really don't cost that much and if you keep the Dodge, you have a back up unit.

A lot of people around here use the Prodigy and it is a very good controller.







I use a Voyager because I don't like to set and forget things.









My $.02

Tim

BTW......I have been averaging 16 mpg with the 6.0/4.10 combo. Of course that it is me being easy on the truck and not racing from stop light to stop light. DW likes to "spin em'" when she pulls out of the driveway!!!!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> BTW......I have been averaging 16 mpg with the 6.0/4.10 combo. Of course that it is me being easy on the truck and not racing from stop light to stop light. DW likes to "spin em'" when she pulls out of the driveway!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16mpg!?!?







Do you do a lot of highway driving? Or do I have that much of a lead foot?







I'm only getting around 11-12 around town and 14-15 on the highway w/o towing.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I am very light on the gas....Mostly highway driving and I am hovering just under 2K rpms.

Remember, I just bought the truck and I am still babying it.......My wife on the other hand!!!!!!!!









We'll see what average consumption is like in six months.









Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That's about what I'm getting with my Avalanche, which is a 5.3 and 3.73's, so I'd say you doing great.

Tim (too)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Awsome deal Jacko! You should be very pleased with that combo.







As for me, ah well....someday a new tow vehicle shy Let me know how your's does so I can at least dream about it


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is definitely a nice combo









I switch TV frequently due to my work so install brake controllers at least 4 times a year on different TV.

Your truck is simple. The pigtail is in your glove box. I would go with prodigy but that is my personal pref. Your brake controller will come with a wiring connection diagram that will match the open end of your pigtail. The wires are labelled. The connector end simply plugs in underneath the drivers side just up from the emerg. brake. There is a plastic cover with a wing nut that needs to be removed. (You do not need tools). The controller is now in. I use velcro to keep my controller unit in place instead of screwing into my lower dash and tie wraps to keep the wiring in place.

The final step is to open the hood and check the fuse box. Unplug the dummy plug from the aux. section (normally red) and replace it with a 40amp fuse located in the spare section. Sometimes this is already done, sometimes not.

Once the pigtail is wired to your contoller the rest can be done in less than 5min.

Hope this helps, any questions or pics required, just email me.

Thor


----------



## aceweigle (Apr 21, 2005)

I bought my prodigy from the following online store...

http://www.rjays.com/Tekonsha/prodigy-01.htm

They have the Prodigy on sale right now for $99

I ordered the quick connect wire for my Silverado. Piece of cake!!! Took the plastic cover off under the dash...plugged the wire in...replaced the cover. I was able to mount the Prodigy bracket directly to the dash without drilling any holes.

After mounting the bracket the quick connect wire plugs into the back of the controller......done in less than 5 minutes!!!

The controller is mounted directly in line with the steering column......but at the bottom of the dash. I was concerned at first about hitting the controller with my legs......not an issue at all.

The quick connect wire is the way to go for $9

Best of luck...


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

RLW7302 said:


> 16mpg!?!? Do you do a lot of highway driving? Or do I have that much of a lead foot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


14-15 on the highway?? I have an 02 2500HD CC SB with the 6.0 and 4:10's and I only average 12, which is probably 50% highway.







I'd love to see 14-15 on the highway...


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I towed this weekend and averaged 12 mpg with the fully loaded 21RS on the back. Again, I drive to the tach and not the speedo. Keep it around 2100-2300 and see what happens. You won't win a race, but it is easier on the fuel bill. People pass me at 65 mph all of the time!!!!!

My $.02

Tim


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow 12 towing thats great!!. I just checked my unloaded MPG on my 2500HD and I only got 12







with a combination of rual and hwy driving.

I don't expect good MPG which is a good thing.

My biggest complaint about my 2500HD is the way to small 26gal fuel tank.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> My biggest complaint about my 2500HD is the way to small 26gal fuel tank.


I don't understand that one either. The Suburban's and Avalanche's come with a 31 gallon tank, at least the half ton's did in 2002.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

26 gallons with an 8.1







. Hopefully that's not right.







My 99 Burb has a 42 gallon tank.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

My 2005 has a 34 gallon tank. Although, when the guage is on "E" it never seems to take on the full 34.







I have only been able to squeeze 31 gallons in her.

Tim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I bet if you ran it til it died, you could get 34 in it.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

OH yeah, Chevy came up with the bright idea of putting a 26gal tank on the short bed 2500HDs. As a matter of fact I believe its the exact same tank they put on the Tahoe.

They did however decided to give the long bed trucks a 34gal tank.

A few first impression towing with the K2500HD CC 8.1L Allison.

* The Suburban actually rides better with the light 25RSS on rual roads.

* At first I didn't see a huge difference between the Suburban and the 2500HD until I hit my first hill and wow the Allison Trany started working some magic and some major torque was generated. I was on a rual road which was paved but some what bumpy and when I got into the throttle on the hills the 2500HD actually started loosing traction.

* Once I got out onto a major Hwy the 2500HD pulled the 25RSS up to 65mph with ease and then I didn't even know it was back there.

* I think this beast needs a bigger camper to tame it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

OH NO, Josh is getting that fever again.......


----------

